# Go Devil Engines??



## whtwtr79 (Jul 30, 2008)

I am debating purchasing a Go Devil for my 16' Lowe Jon. I fish alot of rocky shallow rivers, but also spend a great deal of time on some local lakes. Does anyone here use these engines. I have to say they look awesome in shallow water, how about the deeper stuff I have to cross to get to my honey holes? by deeper I mean 12-30'. any advice would be welcome.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

IMO the Go Devil motor is probably the best motor for shallow water other than a jet boat. I have a Go Devil boat and motor to use on the Red river near my house, It works great in really shallow water. Plus its air cooled so you wont have to worry about sucking up any sediment from the river into your engine. I have only used mine in a lake once and it worked fine, I would not want to drive much of a distance in choppy water with the john boat though.


----------

